# Droid DLNA Video Streaming



## Steve (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone play around with this yet?  I'm trying to figure out which video formats are compatible.  MPEG2 didn't do the trick.  Unable to play it.

Also, if anyone knows what the native video format on the Droid X is, that would be cool, too.


----------

